# Which vinyl for Bumper stickers or Peel and stick type stickers?



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

What roll of vinyl do you guys recommend for a peel and stick type sticker, like a bumper sticker?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use arlon for 2 years. Bumper sticker i dyesub.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Which vinyl are you dyesubbing on?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Conde.com carries rolls

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

We've been using Oracle and never had a problem with it


----------



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> We've been using Oracle and never had a problem with it


Oracle or Oracal? And what number?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

lrsbranding said:


> Which vinyl are you dyesubbing on?


Most vinyls will accept sub dyes, though a few (like Subliwrap) can handle the higher heat for a good transfer. With other vinyls you have to dial the heat down to below optimum temperatures.

Keep in mind sub dyes are not UV-safe, so the vinyl material would need a UV layer. It's possible to incorporate a clear UV-layer that's sublimated through, though any dyes imprinted in that layer will fade after prolonged exposure. The other option is to laminate or spray after it's been transferred. That adds to the time and cost of making the sticker.

On the other hand, subbed vinyl is water-resistant. Except for excess ink, the color won't run when wet.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

That's just too cool. Must be what Conde calls Mates Adhesive Plastic. Never paid any attention to the item. Never thought about trying it on regular vinyl, I would have guessed it would melt before transfering.
Does it need to be a thick mil calendered or will a thin cast work?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Mates is okay, but I think what Jim was referring to is Subliwrap. All of it is pretty expensive, about $1.75 a sheet on up, so take that into consideration. If you do two bumper sticks from a sheet your cost not including ink and transfer paper is already about 90 cents. All total the cost per sublimated sticker can easily be $1.50 or more.

For those without a solvent-based printer, it's usually cheaper to print on vinyl made for pigment ink jet, and laminate it for outdoor use. Outfits like Papilio or Lexjet sell printable waterproof vinyl in sheets or rolls less than half the price of sublimatable vinyl. Add lamination for use outdoors. Get the removable kind for bumper stickers.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

it's 150 dollars a roll. and it is sublawrap. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

